# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  How do you feel about Intrepid's look ?

## the mage

There are similar threads I know but I thought we missed a poll on that, so we can have a look of the overall feeling of ubuntu users about the look of it as it is at least now on the beta.


So, we were promised a NEW default look a year ago, for Hardy...That didn't come, I thought ok, I will ust chage it, after all the default isn't that bad, with some tweaking it could be a home-ish environment, so I just swallowed my tiny dissapointment waiting (and waiting can be hard sometimes) for Intrepid, which was again promised to have the brand new look that was ought to be in hardy (but as it was said it wasn't ready, I thought, it's ok, good stuff take their time)...

Now we are past beta and all I see is something same as before, with the only changes for worst (aka wallpaper).

I still hope it's just a joke or something but as time goes by I am realising more and more the idea thaqt this could be the way Intrepid ships... That really pissed me off...All that time I had been telling friends about ubuntu, the awesome linux distro that is easy , powerful fast and is soon gonna look more beautiful (as most friends said they didn't like it much) but now the devs AND me ended up sort of lieing!
This is just not honest and if it's gonna stay like this I will feel much more dishonesty from the ones responsible for the design at canonical. There is chance I will move to another distro, and OF COURSE I won't be showing ubuntu or installing it to any more friends, I feel just ashamed showing something like that.

I am not talking in hate, I hope you understand me, I am talking in dissapointment, because there is nothing worst that spreading rumors and official news and just kicking back at the last moment. It's like promising a guy that is starving that you will give him soon a great lunch as long as he is patient, in a day or two, then the 2 days pass, and nothing you just tell him to wait a bit more and tell him this lunch will actually be bigger and better than planned, he just would have to wait for some more days, and eventually after some weeks you return and give him overcooked *air*.
How can you trust someone after all that promises to do something and he doesn't and again he promises again and still doesn't? If ubuntu ships like that, it will cause irreversible damage to it's user base I think current and potential base.

After all if the professional team at canonical couldn't create something, there could be used as default one of the great themes and wallpapers submited by the community.(by the way GREAT JOB community, you derserve lots of applause, unlike the official designers)


Now coming to the poll, you can vote for as many feelings it cause to you as you want.
The available ones are :
Worried 
Angry
Baffled/Tired
Excited
Glad/Happy
Indifferent
Proud

----------


## phoenix_snake

I voted Angry even though I am a new user  :Smile:  Still setting it up.

----------


## binbash

For BOTH hard and intrepid the look SUCKS.Look at Mint's Artwork , they are awesome.

----------


## smartboyathome

I put other because I am surprised (not necessarily tired or baffled, but surprised). Mark came out with his goons late in the art cycle, and said that we (the community) no longer work on the default themes, his people do. So I am kind of saddened that Mark doesn't use community themes, but there ARE a lot of program-related bugs with the themes that need fixing first.

----------


## vishzilla

> I put other because I am surprised (not necessarily tired or baffled, but surprised). Mark came out with his goons late in the art cycle, and said that we (the community) no longer work on the default themes, his people do. So I am kind of saddened that Mark doesn't use community themes, but there ARE a lot of program-related bugs with the themes that need fixing first.


you're right. ubuntu should be a community driven distro. users should have a say atleast for the look and feel factor.

----------


## smartboyathome

> you're right. ubuntu should be a community driven distro. users should have a say atleast for the look and feel factor.


A community driven distro with limits. Community can only do so much and have it be professionally, and while I do agree with Mark saying that his people should do the default artwork, I do not agree with him saying that we shouldn't try to make artwork which is good enough for default.

----------


## vishzilla

> A community driven distro with limits. Community can only do so much and have it be professionally, and while I do agree with Mark saying that his people should do the default artwork, I do not agree with him saying that we shouldn't try to make artwork which is good enough for default.


true. we'll have to wait for 9.x to see if he can turn it around

----------


## klemens_u

I really liked the design of hardy - it is warm and beautiful. The beta of intrepid is far to "dark" for my taste. It look's kind of dead.
Hope it will be changed!

----------


## Crafty Kisses

I like it I guess, it could be a bit better.

----------


## k99goran

It's the 8.04 theme and a made-in-2-minutes brown-for-the-sake-of-being-brown wallpaper.

Not sure what the poll means by "Intrepid's look".

----------


## Flimm

This is what I feel about Intrepid's look: it's not even out yet!

----------


## cardinals_fan

I feel:

* Happy
* Excited
* Proud
* Deceived
* Indifferent

The first three are because I think the new wallpaper is awesome.  I don't use Ubuntu anymore, but I still downloaded a copy of that wallpaper - it's pure win!

I also feel deceived because, although I don't care that it never happened, I was expecting a major theme redesign.  In most ways I'm happy that the theme stayed the same, but I still feel misled.

Finally, I feel overwhelmingly indifferent.  Not only do I not use Ubuntu anymore, but I don't much care about the default art on any distro.

----------


## szadek_

I voted worried , just because we dont really know if intrepid will ship or not , the promised new look .But , if it dont , i will be very disapointed , because one year ago they started promises , all of were excited on hardy , and the new theme didnt shiped , promised for intrepid , now , some people say it it will be for 9.04 , well , looking for what we see , in that time , they will say it is not ready again lool , and it will be promised for 10.04 .

But like i said , im worried , we didnt saw any official statement saying that ibex will not ship a new look .... and by the way , that wallpaper suxx .The original one , on the artwork wiki for intrepid is better , and dust theme too ... but , we have to wait to see for the final release , to confirm our expectations .

----------


## Therion

I frankly don't care.  

I don't care what the "default" look is because I can change it.  I don't care how many people do, or do not, adopt Ubuntu as their OS _based_ on it's aesthetics or for any other reason since that number is always going to be in flux regardless.  I'm not complaining about people complaining about this mind you, since I don't care about that either, but I do find it difficult to wrap my brain around.

----------


## jayson.rowe

I really don't care - if I _really_ don't like it, I can always change it.

I like "Human" - it makes Ubuntu look like...well Ubuntu! I personally use the "Human-Clearlooks" theme - small, but subtle differences between the three variants, and for some reason the Clearlooks variant just seems "right" to me.

As for should the default be changed (any time soon)? I'm not 100% shure it should. Ubuntu is making great strides, that no other Linux distro has ever made in becoming a true mainstream OS...just look at what Dell has done/is doing with Ubuntu - with Ubuntu, Linux is making it's way to the masses.

Both Windows and the MacOS have a "look". When you see a screenshot, you instantly know it's Windows and/or a Mac. I think with the way Ubuntu is going, and the way it's helping drive Linux on the desktop, the default "look" should stay the same, since that's what people have begun to associate with Ubuntu. If we start getting "cutesy" we may easily lose users and/or corporate sponsors like Dell.

Just my $0.02, which probably isn't worth even that!

----------


## V for Vincent

> I frankly don't care.  
> 
> I don't care what the "default" look is because I can change it.  I don't care how many people do, or do not, adopt Ubuntu as their OS _based_ on it's aesthetics or for any other reason since that number is always going to be in flux regardless.


You know, I generally end up changing my desktop appearance, but more people adopting ubuntu for _whatever_ possible reason is a good thing. A high market share attracts developers and will lead to better hardware support. OK, I'm not saying a more polished appearance for ubuntu is going to solve all linux problems, but still, little things count.

----------


## QwUo173Hy

I voted Other because I was dissapointed. Only with the wallpaper mind you, but the non technical user will recoil at it I´m sure! I would have been happy to have the old heron style wallpaper with an ibex instead.

I really doubt this will be the final wallpaper though. Since Mark has hired a team of professional designers, I bet that they are working on a better one that will be slipped in at RC or Final Release stage.

----------


## Gutt

Deceived and Indifferent.

It's a bit sad that there hasn't been real changes to Ubuntu's look, and the wallpaper doesn't look any good compared to Hardy's. But then again, everything can be changed so easily so it isn't all that important.

Just wont be too sexy for the new people.

----------


## Merk42

> Both Windows and the MacOS have a "look". When you see a screenshot, you instantly know it's Windows and/or a Mac. I think with the way Ubuntu is going, and the way it's helping drive Linux on the desktop, the default "look" should stay the same, since that's what people have begun to associate with Ubuntu. If we start getting "cutesy" we may easily lose users and/or corporate sponsors like Dell.
> 
> Just my $0.02, which probably isn't worth even that!


This is contradictory, because over the years both Windows, and MacOS (even just counting the OS X variants) have changed their look, yet they still keep the overall feel.  So Ubuntu could afford a change while still keeping the "look" of previous versions.

----------


## Gutt

The thing about Intrepid's look is that it feels like a step back compared to Hardy. Just look at the different wallpapers, there seems to have been much more work on Hardy than on Intrepid.

----------


## jayson.rowe

Hey Merk42 - 
I do see where you are coming from - but at least for me - if I think "Windows XP", the Blue "Luna" theme instantly pops into my head - if I think "Vista", Aero pops in, If I think Mac, Leopard's default theme with that "Aurora" or whatever that wallpaper is called pops into my head.

When I think "Ubuntu" I think of the (current, since Dapper) Human theme.

Did that make better sense? Sorry for the confusion.

----------


## KenBW2

Remember that Hardy's wallpaper was created by a community member. Shows what can be done when the community is allowed to be involved.

Personally I feel disappointed - it's as if they're getting too power mad (with being more popular) and believing we'll accept whatever they give us, and carrying on as nomral. There's other distros out ther you know!

----------


## Kevbert

You can tell that it's Ubuntu as it looks so similar to the old default themes.  If you want better themes why not go to gnome-look and install something more up to date.
In saying that there's a bug report on the wallpaper. See here.
The alternatives that got away are here.

----------


## sloggerkhan

choice I make: irritated
Yes,the community themes are usually not quite right for default, but Mark always comes up with last second god-awful design decisions instead.
The only exceptions are occasional non-default wallpapers that get included in the base intall.

----------


## thenes

Considering that Intrepid is still in beta, I still dare to hope for an improvement, but I must admit that I did felt disappointed when I tried the Beta live CD. The default theme is an important part of how Ubuntu feels. Though many tweak and change it, a distro like Ubuntu which focuses on being user friendly should not require tweaking in order to look good. The Human theme feels too heavy and unpolished for todays standards.

----------


## thenes

I like the look and feel in Kubuntu, including the 8.10 beta as it feels somewhat more sophisticated. On the other side I do like the basic colors in Ubuntu. What about a combination between these two themes. Kubuntu could use some more warm colors in order not to look cold, and Ubuntu could use some more light colors in order not to feel heavy.

----------


## Bibek

I dont really care about the default ubuntu theme because I change everything from the usplash to the metacity themes. Also, i hate the fact that ubuntu is orange. i like the kubuntu colors.

----------


## PryGuy

It is Mark Shuttleworth's taste that I'm really worried about! :Think: 
If the wallpaper that we saw in Beta is done by the 'professional designers' I'm seriously worried for their professionalism...

I install Ubuntu on clients' machines and guess what they care when they see Ubuntu for the first time? Scalability? Active Directory integration? No, Sir! They do care about the interface, the ability to change wallpapers, sounds, etc. They care about the overall look and feel. They do not even know what kernel is, and they do not care about it. Their categories are works/not works. Most of the potential users think PC is a hi-end variation of a toaster (thanks, Microsoft), they want eyecandy on the first place.

----------


## airtonix

I find it incredibly amusing that you have this degree of emotion about a simple gtk/metacity theme that takes less than ten seconds to change.

I suggest you qq less and gnomelook more!




> When I think "Ubuntu" I think of the (current, since Dapper) Human theme.


And likewise, when i think ubuntu...the image of *my last customised* desktop theme comes to mind...
which is something like this : http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/...2a74e7d6_b.jpg

all this effort of qq-ing about a default theme ought to be put into making a theme editing suite.
g-inspector is a good tool to start looking at.

----------


## mikewhatever

> In saying that there's a bug report on the wallpaper. See here.


Wow! That bug report is kicking! :LOL:

----------


## phoenix_snake

I am not trying to start a flamewar but honestly I think 95% of the themes on gnome-look r crap, other than maybe slickness and 2 more I found yesterday.

Just because u can change the look doesn't it make look better either, most other screenshots of linux I have seen, users try to copy OS X or Vista, thats why distro devs need to create a better theme themselves.

----------


## mikewhatever

> So, we were promised a NEW default look a year ago, for Hardy...That didn't come, I thought ok, I will ust chage it, after all the default isn't that bad, with some tweaking it could be a home-ish environment, so I just swallowed my tiny dissapointment waiting (and waiting can be hard sometimes) for Intrepid, which was again promised to have the brand new look that was ought to be in hardy (but as it was said it wasn't ready, I thought, it's ok, good stuff take their time)...


Woah, was I promised too? Can you please find a reference that mikewhatever has been promised a new default look, I've missed it entirely. :Smile: 
I think unreasonable expectations were the only source of your disappointment.





> I still hope it's just a joke or something but as time goes by I am realising more and more the idea thaqt this could be the way Intrepid ships... That really pissed me off...All that time I had been telling friends about ubuntu, the awesome linux distro that is easy , powerful fast and is soon gonna look more beautiful (as most friends said they didn't like it much) but now the devs AND me ended up sort of lieing!
> This is just not honest and if it's gonna stay like this I will feel much more dishonesty from the ones responsible for the design at canonical. There is chance I will move to another distro, and OF COURSE I won't be showing ubuntu or installing it to any more friends, I feel just ashamed showing something like that.


Could hurt vanity be the true nature of your feelings?
Have you considered the scenario of your friends not liking the newer look too?
Feeling entitled to a better look, you'll probably disregard everything I've said so far, and yet, did you know the default looks are easily changed?

----------


## lukjad

> I put other because I am surprised (not necessarily tired or baffled, but surprised). Mark came out with his goons late in the art cycle, and said that we (the community) no longer work on the default themes, his people do. So I am kind of saddened that Mark doesn't use community themes, but there ARE a lot of program-related bugs with the themes that need fixing first.


+1
I am not happy, but not furious or tired really.

----------


## Chronsbons

I put indifferent because like many users i will undoubtedly customize it. I would however like to see advancement made for Jaunty Jackalope (9.x). i think it needs a updated look from the bottom up if Mark's goal is to Have a better looking OS than Apple in 2 years. Personally i think that the default theme should be a default theme SET in which different theme/color combination's of a general design are explored. Personally i think That The goal for 9.x shoud be as good as if not better than this mockup. 
http://willwill100.deviantart.com/ar...art-1-93584571
One last thing thing, i believe that the look of ubuntu must be made drastically more appealing and i think that the first way to do that is to create a new default icon set.

i guess my input is not as valuable as that of people with more experience with ubuntu, i just installed ubuntu for the first time 7 days ago.

----------


## eragon100

I don't feel anything about it. I black out when I have to look at the wallpaper.

----------


## JasenGroves

I don't think it matters what the stock "look" is, I don't know one person that keeps the stock theme the way it is. 

Besides, it can't look any worse than Mandrake.

----------


## lukjad

Weird double post. Please delete this one if it annoys you and you can.

----------


## lukjad

> I don't feel anything about it. I black out when I have to look at the wallpaper.


Lol. Well, that's the whole POINT!

----------


## Gutt

With the new wallpaper set in place, I don't really see anything to complain about anymore.

----------


## lukjad

That's true. I forgot they had changed it to something much better. Thanks for reminding me.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gutt

Still, I can imagine some don't like the new wallpaper and will continue to complain  :Razz:  .

----------


## Changturkey

Now if they got the Breathe Icon set in...

----------


## Jaded Misanthrope

I must say, I really like the NewHuman theme that comes with 8.10 and I'll probably use it as my usual theme; I would have liked the background to be a stylised ibex in the same style as the 8.04 background, but that's only a minor gripe.

----------


## Gutt

> I must say, I really like the NewHuman theme that comes with 8.10 and I'll probably use it as my usual theme; I would have liked the background to be a stylised ibex in the same style as the 8.04 background, but that's only a minor gripe.


I find that the new wallpaper ALMOST have the same feeling as the Hardy one  :Smile:  .

----------


## smartboyathome

> Now if they got the Breathe Icon set in...


The Breathe icon set is not nearly ready for the public. Its got very few icons, and isn't even a proper theme yet. There are only 8 icons last I looked (which was quite a few days ago).

----------


## Jaded Misanthrope

> I find that the new wallpaper ALMOST have the same feeling as the Hardy one  .


Yeah, I like the new wallpaper, but an 8.04-style ibex would have been nice. That said, it probably wouldn't go with NewHuman (my theme of choice for the moment) nearly as well, so I'd probably use the current desktop anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Gutt

> Yeah, I like the new wallpaper, but an 8.04-style ibex would have been nice. That said, it probably wouldn't go with NewHuman (my theme of choice for the moment) nearly as well, so I'd probably use the current desktop anyway.


Better something new than just a copy paste of the last wallpaper  :Popcorn:  .

----------


## Changturkey

All hope for 9.04?

----------


## sloggerkhan

new wallpaper was an improvement imo

----------


## sebbouckaert

First impressions: big disappointment. That new Human theme is way too dark. Wallpaper: While the Heron used to be so nice, this is really a step backwards: some ugly 1970's thing...dunno  :Sad: 

Anyway, it's what's under the hood what counts...hope this will turn out somewhat better...test driving right now...

----------


## jedimasterk

I think Ubuntu is due a really nice clean and professional looking modern theme with some wow!. I wish Canonical could hire some really good professional GUI artists, like Apple does, and get a good set of themes out there for both Ubuntu and Kubuntu.

----------


## smartboyathome

> First impressions: big disappointment. That new Human theme is way too dark. Wallpaper: While the Heron used to be so nice, this is really a step backwards: some ugly 1970's thing...dunno 
> 
> Anyway, it's what's under the hood what counts...hope this will turn out somewhat better...test driving right now...


The beta doesn't have the updated human theme and wallpaper (the new wallpaper for Intrepid is actually quite nice IMO).

----------


## streetdog

I am happy, have installed 8.10 kubuntu via kde4 upgrade from 8.04

amazing i tell thee, amazing

----------


## thorwil

> Mark came out with his goons late in the art cycle, and said that we (the community) no longer work on the default themes, his people do.


This is simply not correct. Being a subscriber of the art mailing list, you smartyboyathome should know better. It has been made clear that the community doesn't work on the defaults early on and repeatedly. It has also been made clear that it is perfectly possible that a piece of artwork from the community will be adopted for default if it is deemed good and suitable. As happened with the Heron and now the Ibex from Rico.

Who would be Mark's "goons", anyway?

----------


## lukjad

These guys I guess.  :Wink:

----------


## d_skillz

> I am not trying to start a flamewar but honestly I think 95% of the themes on gnome-look r crap, other than maybe slickness and 2 more I found yesterday.
> 
> Just because u can change the look doesn't it make look better either, most other screenshots of linux I have seen, users try to copy OS X or Vista, thats why distro devs need to create a better theme themselves.


It is very important that the linux community maintain a look that is unique to Linux but please take a page from Mac that look mus stand out and be very professional. Sadly, we are not there yet and Mark really needs to take that seriously.

----------


## smartboyathome

> Who would be Mark's "goons", anyway?


The people he hired to do the default art (from what I read, he hired people to do the Ubuntu art).

----------


## thorwil

smartboyathome: so you are saying Mark hired thugs / fools, muscular but with little intelligence? That's ... interesting. You might want to look up "goon":
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/goon

----------


## DanTheFlyingMan

> smartboyathome: so you are saying Mark hired thugs / fools, muscular but with little intelligence? That's ... interesting. You might want to look up "goon":
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/goon


He was using it in a comical, not literal, sense.

----------


## deeminter

Everything about Ubuntu except the artwork/wallpaper is great. I love how the operating system works, the quality of the default programs, the ease of setup and updates, but I immediately replace the theme and wallpaper with a more eye appealing theme. I have nothing against brown or orange, but they don't appeal to me or the majority of my friends. If Ubuntu wants to appeal to the masses, it must give them more choices in the theme and wallpapers. I want Ubuntu to be readily accepted as the default replacement of MicroSoft Windows, but it will require a new direction in the art department.

----------


## madmax1735

voted indifferent cause in d Intrepid Ibex that i got yesterday i cant seem to find d new theme  :Sad:  cant figure out why  though  :Confused:  .........

anyways if nothing else mac4lin always does d trick..............

----------


## whitefort

I've been using ubuntu since Dapper, and this is definitely my favourite look yet.

(Had to mention that, since so many people are making a point of saying how much they hate it)

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

Ibex is very dissipointing upon initial look, even with the "community thremes" Ibex doesnt seem to have the same edge that hardy had...
For one there are far too many clearlooks like themes on it, making Ubuntu look like a old version of Fedora or Debian.
I feel i have been taken back in time to the days of Fedora core 4 almost, or Ubuntu Breezy.
it just seems... lacking, its a shame none of the ideas that were proposed for Ibex were not perfected enough to make useful.
Plus the dark theme was horrible.
In terms of looks Ibex is a major step back, lucky i dont care about looks but still this doesnt meet Mark Shuttleworths idea of a great looking desktop to compete with OSX

----------


## madmax1735

hey, how can i apply d dark theme.................. cant seem to find it....

is thr something i am missing???

----------


## phoenix_snake

> hey, how can i apply d dark theme.................. cant seem to find it....
> 
> is thr something i am missing???


right click on desktop>change desktop back ground>themes>and now choose "Darkroom"....thats it  :Wink:

----------


## turezky

*SunnyRabbiera*, Ibex has the same theme as Hardy, and as Gutsy or lemme say Feisty... etc... It's not a drawback... It's just the same theme...
It seems like a joke  :Sad:  At least Linux Mint's theme could be adopted to Ubuntu changing the color palette and it would definitely look more progressive.
And who said there were no proposals... There are tons of mockups since the development of Hardy, and none of them made it to official theme...
One of my biggest frustrations was also the bootsplash and login window... There were videos on the net showing the openGL-enabled login window... And what do we have now???

It's a big frustration for the big part of the community, who DO care about the sexyness of their distro... How come the guys responsible for the theming haven't realised it yet..  :Sad:

----------


## days_of_ruin

I am mad they didn't use a new theme but I like the wallpaper :Very Happy:

----------


## seancarlgrech

i dont agree with.... 'i dont like... i m angry about  the new theme'

the theme isnt much of importance for many users... but for those who consider it to be important, you may get any other themes you prefer from the internet, for free...

----------


## jedimasterk

Don't like it one bit. And I'm finding that the newer themes like Human and Dark Room don't work well with Compiz and Nvidia. You can all blame it on Nvidia and Compiz, but Canonical released it in buggy form. And these dark themes don't work well with many applications. May start thinking about moving back to OpenSuse.

----------


## lotharjade

I had to put other in the poll.  I joined Ubuntu on Hardy, and as long as I can get my video troubles working right, I am just glad it doesn't look like Windows.    I like the darker mocha mellow colors of Ubuntu, and like a theme that carries through everywhere without being annoying.  

Whether Ubuntu performs properly and has a good feature set is more important to me than the themes.  If I need to do something, my first concern is that there is a tool or program that can let me get the job done, and not if the Theme is pretty enough for my taste.  

That said, I still have to go to work and use an Windows XP, and keep wishing I was using Ubuntu.  Not just for the different feel and features, but the more warm and friendly look.

If there is such a disappointing problem with the theme of Ubuntu, form an action team somewhere here in the forums of people who are talented enough (and know how) to fix the problems with the current themes, or create the new themes you need.  

I think a lot of the complainers are people that just don't know how to fix such things, despite a desire to help solve the problem.  Quite frankly I probably fit in that category.

----------


## Hairy_Palms

Resigned, to the fact that ubuntus default theme will be sub-par for the foreseeable future.

----------


## jakonj

Nope... i´m not worried because ubuntu team need to improve programs and not bother with themes. Clearlooks looks nice and gnome default iconset is good. There are some nice replacements for Human Icon theme like Discovery iconset but ubuntu team like crystal look... Previous gtk2 theme was better than this one in Interpid...

----------


## smartboyathome

> Nope... i´m not worried because ubuntu team need to improve programs and not bother with themes. Clearlooks looks nice and gnome default iconset is good. There are some nice replacements for Human Icon theme like Discovery iconset but ubuntu team like crystal look... Previous gtk2 theme was better than this one in Interpid...


The Ubuntu Art team is completely separate from the developers. So Ubuntu wouldn't lose anything if they went for a very good theme. The problem is with Applications like Firefox and OpenOffice which don't adopt GTK themes correctly, and thus can make some themes look bad.

----------


## phoenix_snake

> Nope... i´m not worried because ubuntu team need to improve programs and not bother with themes. Clearlooks looks nice and gnome default iconset is good. There are some nice replacements for Human Icon theme like Discovery iconset but ubuntu team like crystal look... Previous gtk2 theme was better than this one in Interpid...


ubuntu writes its own programs? I though distros usually packaged other programs from other open source projects and do some of there own modifications to them, they don't actually write down their own applications.

an example is gnome and kde themselves.  :Wink:

----------


## Merk42

So the new theme looks pretty much like the old one but is buggy as all hell? THANKS!

----------


## blippy

I like Intrepid's wallpaper - which is a first for me, because I have always hated Ubuntu's choices. Their choice of brown and orange has worked really badly in the past - but I am glad to see that they are FINALLY getting the idea. In some ways, I like the wallpaper even better than Leopard.

There's something that Ubuntu still needs to work on: the Windows seem to waste too much space compared to OS X. I think they need to make the icons and fonts smaller. Ubuntu just isn't as pretty as OS X.

----------


## Linkert

I feel proud over the new brown theme. It's a brave thing to release a brown theme when ½ the community seem to connect brown with doodoo...

----------


## em007a

I always change the default look anyway, so I could care less what it looks like when it shipped. However, I don't think it looks THAT bad. The wallpaper is pretty cool.

----------


## Joe_Bishop

> I like Intrepid's wallpaper - which is a first for me, because I have always hated Ubuntu's choices. Their choice of brown and orange has worked really badly in the past - but I am glad to see that they are FINALLY getting the idea. In some ways, I like the wallpaper even better than Leopard.
> 
> There's something that Ubuntu still needs to work on: the Windows seem to waste too much space compared to OS X. I think they need to make the icons and fonts smaller. Ubuntu just isn't as pretty as OS X.


No, no. My colleague got a Mac, and too little fonts was the only thing he doesn't like.

----------


## dark joev

I think it didn't improve but yet it didn't lose anything either so yeah. I have a friend who has been using Vista and well he hates it. I think it is okay. But anyway I don't think I have any real complaints.

----------


## Exodist

Although I think the graphics where drawn very nicely on many things. I feel the brown has clearly been over done. Brown should be the accent, not the primary color. Time to bring the orange color from being the accent to be the primary.

----------


## Merk42

> I think it didn't improve but yet it didn't lose anything either so yeah. I have a friend who has been using Vista and well he hates it. I think it is okay. But anyway I don't think I have any real complaints.





> Although I think the graphics where drawn very nicely on many things. I feel the brown has clearly been over done. Brown should be the accent, not the primary color. Time to bring the orange color from being the accent to be the primary.



Seriously? Seriously people??
Bumping a thread asking about _Intrepid's_ look???

----------


## steveneddy

Although it would be a nice change for Ubuntu to come up with a "look" that was unique and exciting, I believe that most users have already found a theme or put together their own theme, or personal look, and change it immediately after installing the operating system.

That's what I do.

I actually have about 30 themes on my laptop and three or four that I change to on a regular basis.

----------


## cariboo

Thread necromancy, this thread is closed.

----------

